# Hi all!  Newbie here with milk bottle Q's...



## undercovercajun (May 18, 2004)

I have soooo many bottles I need help with and I have searched the internet high and low for info on many of these bottles with no luck.  I will post pics later, [] my batteries in my camera died this week.  My mother and I collected a very large box of bottles back in the 70's.  They came from old abandonded houses and an abandoned family dump by a creek.

 Three that are just bugging me to death are milk bottles.  Please forgive any following CAPS as is it just me typing exactly what is on the bottles.

 Bottle #1 Embossed:  "Front": ONE QUART LIQUID  MATT GRASHA DAIRY  11 PA.  MATHER, PA.   "Bottom front: 11 B    REGISTERED  2 5 8  "Bottom": 42   mTc

 Bottle #2 (Unsure whether this is considered: Stenciled, Fired, or Painted): In script: Duclos  In Block: Dairy;  Underneath this is CONTOOCOOK, N.H.   TEL 83-3 (This is on both "sides" of the bottle);  Embossed around the "Bottom front" is:  ONE QUART LIQUID; on other "side" is embossed with: SEALED BB48 REGISTERED; On the Bottom: Embossed: 17; a really funny ooking symbol of an up and down rectangle with eye looking shape in the middle and out side of the triangle; a 4 and a 6 at a slant.  Duraglas (In script)

 Bottle #3 Embossed on "Front" in script: A Bottle of Milk is a Bottle of Health with mTc underneath.  On "Back" bottom: SEALED 1-11-14 ONE QUART LIQUID.  Top, around lip: A BOTTLE OF MILK IS A BOTTLE OF HEALTH in emossed block letters.  On Bottom of bottle:  S on "left", 7 on "right" and -47 on "bottom".  

 I am sorry if this was too much info, I just thought a full description would help.  I appreciate any help.  

 Thanks In Advance!


----------



## crozet86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi,
      One rule of thumb with milk bottles is that the pyroglazed bottles are generally worth
 more than the embossed bottles.Locality has a huge role in value to that local area,especially the rarer bottles.On your bottle #3 the TMC is the Thatcher Manufacturing Co. They made the majority of the milk bottles.Also bottles with war slogans,animals,or children are worth a great deal more than the average bottles.But,there are alot of reproductions of pyroglazed milks appearing the last few years.Ebay is loaded with the repros and people are really getting ripped off on these,so be careful when purchasing,if possible get a knowledgable collector to check them out before buying.


----------



## Beebs (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Milk bottles (great find)*

Hi all, just wanted to share my small milk bottle collection. I found these in an attic of a very old farm house. After bringing them home & cleaning them up, they look brand new. I was told if you find a painted milk bottle & if you can scratch the paint off with your finger nail, KEEP WALKING! Well I tried it with these & let me tell you, the paint does not come off. []
 Here are some pics. If anyone can tell me anymore about these bottles, it would be great....Thanks a bunch


----------



## Beebs (May 9, 2007)

*RE: Re: Milk bottles (great find)*

Here is a pic of the back of the milk bottles. There are more to come. []


----------



## Beebs (May 9, 2007)

*RE: Re: Milk bottles (great find)*

OOOOPS....had a blonde moment & forgot to upload...so sorry []


----------



## Beebs (May 9, 2007)

*Embossed Milk Bottles*

Ok, here are the others. The one in the middle has a light mauve tint to it. They are all beautiful.


----------



## capsoda (May 9, 2007)

*RE: Re: Milk bottles (great find)*

Hey Beebs, Nice milks. If you check the box "for Embed picture in post" your pics will come up on the screen automatically when someone goes to read your posts.


----------



## Beebs (May 9, 2007)

*RE: Embossed Milk Bottles*

I promise this is the last milk bottle pic, until I find more. hee hee
 I was told by a couple who are BIG milk bottle collectors that, old milk bottles are becoming very popular & people are collecting them more & more, which is making their value go up. Not sure how true that is but if anyone can tell me more I would be thankful.
 Beebs


----------



## JeffIrwin (May 23, 2021)

Hi  undercovercajun going out on a limb here. My great grandfather was matt Grasha and it seems like you may have one of the bottles from his dairy farm from Mather. If you still have it I’d love to see a picture of it! Thanks Jeff


----------

